# The Karma Of Apathy



## savarin (Jul 6, 2016)

Guess who feels a bit of a pillock
Some months ago the 80T plastic change gear stripped two teeth. Not my fault as it looks as if there was an air bubble behind them.
Ah well, no worries, still got a steel 80T I can replace it with which I then did. All is well with the world.
Plenty of time to find a replacement, I mean, how often do you need an 80T change gear?
HA! today as it turns out.
 A chunk of 60mm steel with a 35mm bore set up in the 4 jaw and fixed steady that now needs the 80T to cut a 39x4mm internal thread.
Stopped dead in the water now, all set up awaiting Aussie post to rush me one.
Moral of the story is Replace and repair before starting a new job.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 6, 2016)

The procrastination creed "Dont do today what you can put off till tomorrow. "
I myself have been bitten the same before.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## MozamPete (Jul 6, 2016)

“I never put off till tomorrow what I can possibly do - the day after.” ― Oscar Wilde


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 6, 2016)

Sounds familiar, but worse than that is getting the part that you needed in a timely fashion and then not being able to find it when you finally get to that task.  Mike


----------



## kvt (Jul 6, 2016)

Mike,   That sounds like me,   order the parts,  then set them aside till you get time or need to fix it.  Then can't find the parts anywhere.  Oops they were right under the machine where they should have been..  Now 2 days behind,  1 looking for the parts and the second because I did not install them when they came in.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 6, 2016)

I did a similar trick today, I needed a 2nd op fixture for some parts I was making, couldn't find it anywhere, looked for (it seemed like) hours.  Where can a 5" diameter disc of iron hide in a small shop.  Went to lunch, came back. Looked in the box I'd set aside for all the parts for the job, there it was, just waiting for me.  Hooda thunk to look where it belonged.!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 6, 2016)

i have been kicked in the teeth so many times that i came up with a credo, i try my very best to live by it:

_IF YOU GOTTA HAVE IT, YOU'D BETTER HAVE TWO OF THEM._


----------



## turnitupper (Jul 6, 2016)

savarin said:


> all set up awaiting Aussie post to rush me one.


Don't do any breath holding, Sav. Sent a small packet to my nephew in Rocky from Perth, Express Post. It took 8 days.
John.


----------



## savarin (Jul 6, 2016)

I know what you mean John, I've had stuff come from the states faster than Melbourne.


----------



## hvontres (Jul 7, 2016)

savarin said:


> I know what you mean John, I've had stuff come from the states faster than Melbourne.


Well, maybe you should have ordered a backup from over here


----------



## savarin (Jul 7, 2016)

cost of postage


----------



## savarin (Jul 8, 2016)

WOW, Its arrived, ordered on the 6th arrived on the 8th, the best ever.


----------



## 12bolts (Jul 8, 2016)

Aussie Post just rang. They want your parcel back. Some guff about jumping the queue..........

Cheers Phil


----------



## savarin (Jul 8, 2016)

the worst part is SWMBO wanted to go shopping so I couldnt fix it.


----------



## brino (Jul 8, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> _IF YOU GOTTA HAVE IT, YOU'D BETTER HAVE TWO OF THEM._



...and of course that applies to the shop building(s) to fit it all in too!
-brino


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 8, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i have been kicked in the teeth so many times that i came up with a credo, i try my very best to live by it:
> 
> _IF YOU GOTTA HAVE IT, YOU'D BETTER HAVE TWO OF THEM._




  Yea better to have two  you cant find than one.


----------

